# Saddle-Bags for hacking



## charleysummer (14 July 2012)

I am looking to buy some saddle bags for hacking but I am not sure what to get, I bought one a while back to clip on to the back of the saddle- but one saddle has two D rings on one side and non on the other, and the other saddle has no D rings on the back! so it is useless  

Both saddles have D rings on the front either side. Doesn't need to carry too much, just a map, bottle of water and a couple of small snacks and not bounce around during gallops!

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## hairycob (14 July 2012)

Performance equestrian have a few on their site. I bought pommel bags when we used to hack to PC rallies & took a snack, a drink, hayfever tablets, suncream & possibly waterproofs.


----------



## Angelbones (14 July 2012)

I find a saddlecloth with pockets more useful and there's no banging around on the horses side / your legs.

I've had mine ages and can't think of the make, but here are some similar types:

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/400305744925?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla
http://www.tackwholesale.com/saddle-quilted-pockets-half-fleece-p-445.html
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Frenc...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item564ae9ff56


----------



## 9tails (14 July 2012)

I have this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pommel-Sa...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item53ed66c7ce

It has clips that attach to the D-rings and straps that attach to the girth straps.  I can assure you that it doesn't flap about when galloping and is plenty big enough to carry a drink, snacks and a map.  Mine has a leather headcollar and leadrope all coiled up and my hi-viz when we're down the pub.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 July 2012)

I wrap my saddle bags round the girth straps with spur straps .

 i have one from robinsons with bottles int hem for drinks 


and one similar  to this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nylon-hor...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item4d02237508


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 July 2012)

Here are mine


----------

